# IEC Visa and a Police Certificate



## cd2306 (Mar 9, 2012)

Hi everyone,

New to the forum.

Me and my girlfriend are planning on moving to Toronto at the end of summer on the IEC visa for a year initially, but hopefully we will extend beyond that. I've just completed the forms and was about to send off, however I noticed that if you have lived in another country for more than 6 months you need a police certificate.

My girlfriend was an Au Pair in NYC for a year in 2007/2008. The processing times are currently 16-18 weeks for the police certificate. 

Is there any way around this or alternative route we can take? Or do we have to wait 4 months for the police certificate, then wait another 2-3 months for the IEC visa? That is if there are any left by then. Is it possible to apply for your visa and police certificate concurrently? Would lying about her length of time spent in the US be an option? I'd imagine not!

Hopefully there is a way to work around this. Any help would be hugely appreciated.

Cheers

C


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

First thing about Immigration - always tell the full truth. If it's a requirement she must get the police certificate. There is no way around it.


----------



## cd2306 (Mar 9, 2012)

Is it likely she would be granted a visa dependant on the USA police certificate? That way allowing us to apply for the Canadian visa and the police certificate concurrently?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Do you need to enclose the police certificate along with your application? If so then you'll need to acquire it first.


----------



## cd2306 (Mar 9, 2012)

Think so. hmmm.

When does the quota for the IEC visa usually fill up, if at all? If I can't apply until June/July is it likely there'll still be IEC visas available?

This is a bit of a disaster.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

It's unlikely but it'll reopen shortly thereafter.


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

Auld Yin has you covered. You have to get the US Police Clearance. From what I have read on other forums, 16 - 18 weeks is generous; I know someone who is waiting on his clearance letter to go to Oz or NZ, he's been waiting over 24 weeks. He's called, one word reply... "backlog."


----------

